# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Восстановление BIOS мат. плат GIGABYTE

## ALEX(XX)

Предисловие: данный способ полезен в том случае, если у Вас нет программатора, с помощью которого можно скоренько и простенько поправить ситуацию.

Итак, всё случается впервые и я сегодня успешно запорол при перепрошивке BIOS. Ситуация не из приятных, ибо программатором я как раз и не обзавёлся (пока что).
При загрузке комп пикал три раза и не хотел загружаться. Ясное дело - надо перепрошивать... Проблема - как.
В данном случае повезло - это была гигабайтовская плата. Гугл навёл на умное место с умными людьми. .
Способ взят *здесь* (Огромное спасибо камраду VYKHIN, читаем его пост).
Кому лень идти туда (мой совет, лучше посетить)



> Исходные данные: 
> 1. дохлая мать GA-8IPE100 rev.3.1 (Scanning Bios Image in Hard Disk. Bios images not found !!!); 
> 2. под рукой нет программатора; 
> 3. под рукой нет никаких плат Gigabyte; 
> 4. есть чистый (забитый нулями) HDD, поддерживающий HPA (в данном случае Samsung SP0411N 40Gb LBA=78242976; 
> 5. свежая прошивка 8ipekg.f6. 
> 
> Порядок оживления трупа: 
> 1. Переименовываем 8ipekg.f6 в 8ipekg.bin. 
> ...


От себя хочу добавить, я проверил утверждение других товарищей насчёт ненужности применять в конце HPA. Всё прошло на ура и без этого.
Да, и ёще, камрад говорит о 513 секторах, но, в таком случае у меня осталось 2 пустых сектора в конце, поэтому вычитал 512. И вместо winhex и Acronis использовал программу HxDen, которая тоже, как и winhex умеет работать с диском и памятью, но, в отличие от winhex - бесплатная..

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

От такого на РС я всегда обалдеваю, это из области фокусников/шулеров.
Хотя на очень больших машинах сам этим занимался.

СПС сказать не могу, нл очень хочу.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> От такого на РС я всегда обалдеваю, это из области фокусников/шулеров.


Это оказывается такая фича на гигабайтовских платах.. В последние сектора (область закрытая HPA, насколько я понял)  записывается копия BIOS, которая автоматом в случае проблем заливается в микруху. Но, вот если туда записался уже "битый" BIOS, то тогда, без такого шаманства не обойтись. А ребятам, сделавшим такие наблюдения, огромный респект и уважуха.

----------


## lex_fan

Столкнулся с аналогичной проблемой на материнской плате ga-ep31-ds3l rev1, пытался добавить образ bios'a согласно мануала выше, при этом не имея floppy, hpa с винчестера затирал за счёт низкого форматирования... ,была выкачена новая версия прошивки, не бета, и при добавлении ее в последние 513 секторов пишет что не достаточно места, опытным путём высчитал, что прошивка займет примерно 2047 секторов и соответственно добавил в конец диска за минусом 2047 секторов, последний заполнил по мнуалу (через hex калькулятор высчитал адрес с которого начинается биос, прописал.... но увы биос не находит это добро, может кто советом поможет? Программатора нет, покупать дорого (в стоимость матери почти встаёт), паять - руки не заточены(((((

----------

